# Paul McCartney concert In Edmonton



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Paul McCartney did two live concerts in my home city (the first time he has ever been here) and a huge surprise, He requested a children's choir and somehow got a hold of our church pastor and picked our children's choir!
A once in a lifetime event that they will never forget! The did "Wonderful Christmas Time" with them :T

http://youtu.be/Rspan_NizW0


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, I bet that was a blast, Tony.

Very cool the kids got to be a part of this. I just finished watching the video.


----------

